# Please Pray for Mrs. Tbone2374



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

Please pray for, Gloria, Mrs. Tbone2374. This is my Step-Mom and is Tbone2374's Wife. She was rushed to St. Luke's Hospital in the Woodlands Yesterday Afternoon. She is now stable in the ICU. She is very Dehydrated and they are getting her Blood Pressure under control. Bless Pray for her fast recovery and give My Dad (tbone2374) Strength during this time. 

Thank You!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Praying for Mrs. Tbone and her husband. May God grant her a fast and speedy recovery.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

prayers sent


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. Thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent. St lukes is an amazing hospital and she is in good hands.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers and well wishes for a fast a recovery sent her way!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Praying for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I have met mrs Tbone. Prayers sent and hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Fingers crossed and prayers said!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Prayers sent for Marge for a speed recovery


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Prayers sent !!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

Done!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Prayers sent for your wife and family Glen.

-LP


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for your wife to be well.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Tbone, if there is any thing you need, please let us know. You have a big ole 2Cool family that is here to help.
RT


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Prayer sent and the best of hope.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

prayers sent.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

prayers sent..


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Prayers sent for the whole Tbone family


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Prayers for Gloria*

Clarissa and I wish all the best to Gloria during her recovery. Glenn, if there's anything we can do, please let me know.
Charlie


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

prayers for both.


----------



## e.k (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers for entire family.


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Prayers sent*

Hey T-Bone
I don't know what happened to your wife, but whatever it is i hope she gets over it fast and back on her feet again .

God be with her
Terry:shamrock:


----------



## NitroTexan (Aug 23, 2011)

Any new info on how Mrs. T is doing?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

NitroTexan said:


> Any new info on how Mrs. T is doing?


X2?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

prayers sent for mrs. tbone!


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

Update on Mrs. Tbone2374 - Gloria

Thanks for all the Prayers from everyone! Kidney Dialysis was done for 6 hours and everything went good on Thursday. They got Her off Life-Support and the Sedative on Friday. She is still Stable and still in ICU. She is at St. Luke's Hospital in the Woodlands. I will update you all if anything changes. 

Thanks Again!


----------



## NitroTexan (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like things are improving. Hang in there. Continued prayers and best wishes.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear . Y'all are in my prayers .


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

prayers on the way


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Prayers are still coming your way tbone family, and will continue.

-LP


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*prayers for continuing improvement for her*


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There fine doctors there and I know she will continue to heal, thoughts and prayers sent her way.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Our prayers are for the entire family. Hope all works out well.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just a quick update for Gloria... Many thanks to all my 2 Cool friends... prayer sure does work!. It's Saturday @ 7:00 pm, and she's still in ICU, but doing 200% better! I'm home to take care of the babies(dogs) and a 2 hour break. She may be relocated to a regular room tomorrow evening, and tiny steps, from there. Amazing how fast you're world can be turned upside down. Sorry I haven't had a chance to read all the posts, but I will be thanking you personally, in the future. Again, thanks for all your prayers, and well wishes. Glen/tbone2374


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Amen to God be the glory prayers continue for your wife at this end .


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Prayers sent and thanks for the good news.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good news indeed! Prayers for complete healing are going up.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Prayers on top of prayers to all the Tbone Family to a speedy recovery! Charlie


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

You are correct Tbone on how fragile all of our situations are...can change in an instant. Glad to read things are improving for her and your family.


----------



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

My prayers are with you and your family Tbone.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

On up!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Prayers are sent to Mrs. Tbone and the family.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

WDFishing said:


> Please pray for, Gloria, Mrs. Tbone2374. This is my Step-Mom and is Tbone2374's Wife. She was rushed to St. Luke's Hospital in the Woodlands Yesterday Afternoon. She is now stable in the ICU. She is very Dehydrated and they are getting her Blood Pressure under control. Bless Pray for her fast recovery and give My Dad (tbone2374) Strength during this time.
> 
> Thank You!


 I don't have words to express, my appreciation and thanks, to all my 2 Cool friends, for all the prayers and well wishes, for Ms. G. We're out of ICU, last evening, and into a physical therapy facility, in Conroe, hopefully for a short to medium stay. She needs to get well, 'cause I'm tired of realizing all the stuff she does for me. All kidding aside, she's much better, and everyone, please, please don't forget to "Count Your Blessings" See you on the water, hopefully, soon!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

It's great to hear that she is getting better! We will keep prying for you and your family 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

rubberducky said:


> It's great to hear that she is getting better! We will keep prying for you and your family
> James
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


 Hey, James... you made me smile... Prying with the big guy might work tooo!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing better!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

That's good news Glenn. Prayers are now for a speedy and complete recovery. 

-LP


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Prayers and best wishes for and your wife TBone. I've been off of here for a while taking care of some business and just came across this thread. God Bless


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Final update on Ms. G, she comes home Tuesday. If you ever wonder what your spouse does just do without for two weeks. She's back to 95%, so prayers are answered. Again thanks, for the well wishes, and prayers, and I'm very sure I'll have a chance to pay it back to someone in our great 2 Cool family... Glen


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

That's great! Glad to hear everything is going good!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great news Glen. Let her take it so so she can get her strength back. 

I know what you mean about not having the little lady around.
I try to make sure mine knows how I feel about her. I sneak up behind her, give her a hug and a kiss behind the ear. She normally responds with, "Go change that smelly tee shirt or you need to brush your teeth." She is always thinking of my best interest.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Final update on Ms. G, she comes home Tuesday. If you ever wonder what your spouse does just do without for two weeks. She's back to 95%, so prayers are answered. Again thanks, for the well wishes, and prayers, and I'm very sure I'll have a chance to pay it back to someone in our great 2 Cool family... Glen


 *thats great news. take good care of her *


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Glad she is heading home, ain't no place like it after a stay in the hospital!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent news! God is Good...All the Time!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Sir, glad to hear your wife is doing so much better. Prayers are powerful!


----------

